# Smith Machine Bench - Has to work



## Dtownry (Apr 13, 2013)

Evidently you Einstein, MC Squid Mother Fuckers, it must be workin!
I couldn't help but laugh...

Guess I should switch to the smith machine!


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 13, 2013)

All I can say about this is,.. Do which ever method
Works well for you. 
But the smith machine certainly is not for pussies
Or for older guys. 
I've done my flat and incline bench presses
On the smith machine practically my whe 
Life. And my chest is very thick and well
Developed. It's actually one of my better developed 
Body parts. 
I learned about the smith machine from
A pro bodybuilder way back. 
With the smith you're not going to waste 
A lot of arm strength balancing the bar or 
Going out of form. You will hit your chest more directly. 
It's worked very well for me and I think 
I have a better developed chest than most
Guys that use a free bar. 
I use this machine for my front and rear
Shoulder press as well.


----------



## Jada (Apr 13, 2013)

Lmao) guys in jail r big mofo's


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 13, 2013)

Big ass Jailhouse motherfuckers.... lol..... personal trainers got ripped like a bitch...lol 

That's some funny shit...


Vette


----------



## Cashout (Apr 13, 2013)

I use a Smith Machine on chest regularly. I have for many years. Squat on it also. 

Its never about the tools it about the user of the tools.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't stand people who spot with one hand like that!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 13, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I can't stand people who spot with one hand like that!



I know bro I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 13, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Big ass Jailhouse motherfuckers.... lol..... personal trainers got ripped like a bitch...lol
> 
> That's some funny shit...
> 
> ...



Personal trainers are a joke, well most of them. 
He is correct on that. They take some classes
And 9 out of 10 of them don't have the physique 
Or experience to back it up. 
It's almost like taking dieting advice 
From a fat chick with a cookie in her hand.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess smith machines are good for body builders.  If you want a thick chest but want to be weak as hell be my guest lol.  Control some heavy free weight if you wanna be a man....  Just having some fun with ya fellas lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Im a big fan of changing things up.  If it keeps you on the weights and in shape do it.

I stole a VCR once and ran to the pawn shop with it.  Its great for cardio.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 14, 2013)

man i like this guys mentality.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 14, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I guess smith machines are good for body builders.  If you want a thick chest but want to be weak as hell be my guest lol.  Control some heavy free weight if you wanna be a man....  Just having some fun with ya fellas lol.



Not true my brother. I put up a lot of weight on
The smith. There is no lack in strength. 
The only thing you might miss out on with a smith
From a free bar is some arm strength from balancing
The bar, but I say train your arms on your arm
Day.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 14, 2013)

Should watch his other vids.  He used to powerlift.  Dude ate McDonalds every meal for like 10 years or something lol.  Check it out it's hilarious...and he is fucking huge.


----------



## g0re (Apr 14, 2013)

He's a poop butt arm chair lazy boy recliner mutha fucka


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok I have to throw this one out here too.  Wow.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 14, 2013)

And this is the dude that he is talking to.
This guy must be fucking retarded...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Not true my brother. I put up a lot of weight on
> The smith. There is no lack in strength.
> The only thing you might miss out on with a smith
> From a free bar is some arm strength from balancing
> ...



I wonder why they've never had a powerlifting competition with a smith machine


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Not true my brother. I put up a lot of weight on
> The smith. There is no lack in strength.
> The only thing you might miss out on with a smith
> From a free bar is some arm strength from balancing
> ...



Actually it's very true bro it's like hack sledding heavy weight or even squatting on a smith heavy which I don't suggest then trying to walkout heavt weight free weight.

I saw 2 dudes take a mouthy BBer and shamed him in front of everyone in the gym he likes to talk crap around and impress because he can leg press a lot hack sled a lot but he acted like a bitch with 225 on the free squat having no balance to even do it proper, he shut up after that.

Both have their place and with needing surgery to reattach my bicep tendon machines have been a training saver for me granted I lost a ton of strength but I am making up for the with leaning out and looking better until I can really get at it hard again.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 14, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> And this is the dude that he is talking to.
> This guy must be fucking retarded...



What the fuck did I just watch? There is something seriously wrong with this guy..... holy shit.... I want to throat punch this asswipe....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 14, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Actually it's very true bro it's like hack sledding heavy weight or even squatting on a smith heavy which I don't suggest then trying to walkout heavt weight free weight.
> 
> I saw 2 dudes take a mouthy BBer and shamed him in front of everyone in the gym he likes to talk crap around and impress because he can leg press a lot hack sled a lot but he acted like a bitch with 225 on the free squat having no balance to even do it proper, he shut up after that.
> 
> Both have their place and with needing surgery to reattach my bicep tendon machines have been a training saver for me granted I lost a ton of strength but I am making up for the with leaning out and looking better until I can really get at it hard again.



We have some understanding differences here. 
First I wouldn't call the smith machine an actual
Machine even though that's the name of it. 
It nothing more than a free bar with guides 
And a safety hooks to secure the bar. 
Designed to lift without a spotter. There
Is no weight or leverage  assist. So you are pushing the 
True amount of weight. 
Sure you are not using "as" much arm strength 
Because you don't have to put as much effort
Into balancing the bar but you are able 
To direct more strength on your target area 
Your chest. 
You can't compare hack squats to true 
Squats. Two different animals. And I also
Can throw up a lot more on my hack then
My squat. But I use the hack for other
Reasons.  
Cash you use a smith machine, you have
One in your home. You want to chime in
On this one?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What the fuck did I just watch? There is something seriously wrong with this guy..... holy shit.... I want to throat punch this asswipe....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



At first I thought he was a cool dude. Now he just annoys the shit out of me. Just another moron yelling his opinions real loud.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow I'd love to watch CT smash that guys teeth in! !SHRUGS!


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 14, 2013)

This fucking dude was avtually on an.episode of tosh.o saying he was on deca dbol and test. If you ask me, kids a homo and runs his mouth about shit he has no idea about. But I bet money if CT showed up and confronted this douche, kid would be.speechless like a straight bitch. Id make him put on a skirt and make me a sammich


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> We have some understanding differences here.
> First I wouldn't call the smith machine an actual
> Machine even though that's the name of it.
> It nothing more than a free bar with guides
> ...



do your thing brother.  the only thing we're saying is you aren't having to stabilize the weight at all. just depends on what your goals are though man.  I can understand a BB being more fond of a smith.  max out on a smith machine squat and then max out on free squat when you're having to control the weight and sit back at the same time and see what happens.  I could stand under a smith machine and do one legged squats no problem because i'm not having to balance anything at all.


----------



## bronco (Apr 14, 2013)

I do lots of squats and military press on smith machine, never really used it for chest


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 14, 2013)

ct is the man, and i bet his pants don't sag around his knees


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Personal trainers are a joke, well most of them.
> He is correct on that. They take some classes
> And 9 out of 10 of them don't have the physique
> Or experience to back it up.
> ...



at my gym, the trainers are on par with their cleints....
...old women,  skinny boys,  teeney bopper girls, old fat dudes....

It's like when I was back in college taking my first computer class, sitting in the lab.  All that computer shit was alien to me, so one of the lab chics would come over to help me out, and I'd think she was really smart and technically savant.

Here's what I later realized:
1)  they appeared "smart" becuase I was so computer illiterate
2)  they only had a couple of computer classes under their belt, which means they had two more than I did



heavydeads83 said:


> I guess smith machines are good for body builders.  If you want a thick chest but want to be weak as hell be my guest lol.  Control some heavy free weight if you wanna be a man....  Just having some fun with ya fellas lol.



I've always worked out without a partner.  Had an "accident" on my porch one time about 15 years ago, went for one more rep (bench press) than i should have,  and then couldn't budge the bar off my chest.  barely had enough air to holler to my woman, and luckily she heard me and saved my sorry ass.

So the smith allows me to go heavier than i ordinarily would on a free bar


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah bench pressing heavy free weight by yourself isn't a great idea brother.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 14, 2013)

smith machine or the squat machine i use in my gym are not real squats, i know this and if you do barbell squats heavy and then do a machine squat you will agree. all the little ancillery muscles that keep that bar from rolling down your back, falling over backwards or doing a face plant change the dynamics of the lift, however if you are like me and can't squat or are working some special program, the machines are a viable alternative.  just my opinion


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> We have some understanding differences here.
> First I wouldn't call the smith machine an actual
> Machine even though that's the name of it.
> It nothing more than a free bar with guides
> ...



Cash also has a Safety Squat bar a very difficult free weight squat bar so he don't just smith squat.

I don't like the smith for squat because it is a fixed bar that restricts my back I do like it for shoulders and chest while I can't do much other wise with an injury.

I am a Powerlifter so my goals and like are different.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 14, 2013)

I do front squats on the smith machine because I cant got heavy on the squats rack . Either Im choking myself with the bar or its rolling off my shoulder. 
Still learning how to front squat.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 14, 2013)

i started using the smith machine for decline bench press coz my gyms decline bench is awkward getting on with higher pound db's...


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I do front squats on the smith machine because I cant got heavy on the squats rack . Either Im choking myself with the bar or its rolling off my shoulder.
> Still learning how to front squat.


This is the thing about the smith and squats, it's a more narrow stance tool and very very difficult and IMO not good for wide stance.

Close stance and front squats which is the same stance seem to be suited for a smith, I rarely squat narrow so this is why I hold my opinion on the smith for squats and heavy squats.

Anyone see the video of the stupid kid thinking he was going to squat a bunch of plates on the smith and fall to his face?


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2013)

I've seen that shit SF, its hilarious.  As far as smith machine goes, i only use it for incline, behind the head press and deadlifts.  A great tool but not to be used everytime unless you have an injury imo.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 14, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> do your thing brother.  the only thing we're saying is you aren't having to stabilize the weight at all. just depends on what your goals are though man.  I can understand a BB being more fond of a smith.  max out on a smith machine squat and then max out on free squat when you're having to control the weight and sit back at the same time and see what happens.  I could stand under a smith machine and do one legged squats no problem because i'm not having to balance anything at all.



From my initial post on this thread I'm just
Saying the smith is by no means for pussies 
Or old guys. Nothing wrong with issuing this
Machine it's fully capable of achieving 
Most goals. My not be ideal for a power lifter 
But will be just fine for hitting chest and
Shoulders. 
I personally never liked doing squats on a smith
I prefer regular squats with a free bar. 
I also said do what method works best For
Your personally. Just nothing wrong with using
A smith unless maybe your a power lifter
Bit I'm certainly not weak from using a smith
And I assure you I'm plenty strong.


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2013)

Training solo for over 20 years I can rely on the Smith for going to failure. Those failure sets added up to clean 405 BP.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^^^^there ya go


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice build PFM. you might want to stay away
From that smith machine some, you're getting
To big bro.


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Nice build PFM. you might want to stay away
> From that smith machine some, you're getting
> To big bro.



No the Smith won't make a bitch of anyone ;-)


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> No the Smith won't make a bitch of anyone ;-)



yeah but you're a freak PFM.  i seen your pics.  it isn't the smith machine that makes you strong,  it's the mustache and carhart jeans.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Smith Machine > Chat Box


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 15, 2013)

Before I tore a rotator cuff, my favorite exercise was "Explosive Bench Press" on the Smith Machine.  You lower the weight slowly and load your muscles like a spring and then explode upward as fast as you can.....then a very slow controlled lowering and repeat. 

Between injuries and illness the last couple years have been tough but as you can see from PFM, the Smith will get it done for you and if you work out alone it's a damn good spotter as well.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Smith Machine < Chat Box



Fixed as per Tiller's instructions


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 15, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I do front squats on the smith machine because I cant got heavy on the squats rack . Either Im choking myself with the bar or its rolling off my shoulder.
> Still learning how to front squat.



Bro you aren't learning shit if you are in the smith for front squats.  Lower the weight and get the fuck out of the smith machine...please.  You will get there.  Use straps if you can't keep a hold of the weight, elbows and chest up high!  The hardest part ABOUT the front squat is keeping the torso upright.  If you are letting a machine do this for you then you are not front squatting.  Not at all.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> Training solo for over 20 years I can rely on the Smith for going to failure. Those failure sets added up to clean 405 BP.


i would hit it


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 16, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> yeah bench pressing heavy free weight by yourself isn't a great idea brother.



couldn't agree with you more, mate!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> And this is the dude that he is talking to.
> This guy must be fucking retarded...



I love this retard... He called tosh.o skinny fat lol


----------



## Solomc (Nov 2, 2018)

use if you want. but the only thing I find them good for is to hang my sweatshirt on.. o and standing calf raises


----------

